

Edward Snowden, patriot - _pius
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/wonkblog/wp/2013/08/09/edward-snowden-patriot/

======
forgotAgain
Edward Snowden should be pardoned for his actions in blowing the whistle on
NSA criminal activity.

However if he leaked other information to foreign governments he should be
subject to prosecution for those actions. It would be interesting to see what
credibility the government has with the public in making this case. Of course
the public would never know because the trial would have to be kept secret in
the "interest of national security". Of course by that point the secrets are
already known to those who would be interested. And down the rabbit hole we
go.

------
junto
Interesting seeing this from the Washington Post. Nice one. I know this is an
opinion piece on a blog, but still, good call.

